# Newborn.



## ababysean (Feb 3, 2011)

I was able to get some shots today.
I used off camera flash with a shoot thru.

1.






2.





3.






4.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 3, 2011)

Only one I don't like is #4 and it's because of the very distinct background line.  Good job! 

I'm loving #2, it might be a tad bright, but I know that's how you like yours.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 3, 2011)

I meant to ask you this on your babydoll thread, but I got distracted and forgot.  I hope you don't take offense to this but... what is the baby wrapped up in, in the second shot?  It looks like a crap-ton of gauze or something


----------



## Karri (Feb 3, 2011)

I like #4 the best even with the line!  In #2 the baby's skin seems too pale to me as referenced by misstwinklytoes above.  I wonder how #3 would look cropped to take some of the dead space on the sides off?  Probably a personal preference as I like to fill my photos and I have to watch to make sure I don't crop off something important.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice! I love number 1!


----------



## renee (Feb 4, 2011)

# 1 & 2 are my fav.
 They are all great shots.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I meant to ask you this on your babydoll thread, but I got distracted and forgot.  I hope you don't take offense to this but... what is the baby wrapped up in, in the second shot?  It looks like a crap-ton of gauze or something




It is cheese cloth.  This was my first time doing this, but it is very popular to do right now,  I would have liked it to be tighter and more sung and the baby wrapped up more, like a cocoon, but I was scared to wake him,  but then after I moved him for the basket shot, I realized I probably could have flopped him around and he would not wake up...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 4, 2011)

1,2,4 have good,simple, solid sets. The junction of the pad and the black in shot #3 ruins it for me. Overall, nice lighting, posing, and expression on the baby. Overall, pretty good! Shots #1 and #2 are simple,classic, and adorable--first rate on those.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

I really did 2 for black and white...






here is 1 in black and white


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't like #3.  I like the other 3.   You didn't try and suspend the baby with the cloth like a hammock?


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I don't like #3.  I like the other 3.   You didn't try and suspend the baby with the cloth like a hammock?



no.  lol. I've actually never seen a hammock shot that I really like, so I knew if the greats can't get a comfy hammock shot, I def. can't yet.  but they are very popular, however, they don't really hang baby, it just looks like they are.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 4, 2011)

They do but only inches away and Photoshop lol.


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 4, 2011)

where did you get the white fuzziness in #3?? And what is it?? Just a piece of fabric? A small rug type thing??? I need something like that! lol


----------



## peeper (Feb 4, 2011)

beautiful exposure on the baby's skin.....what kind of editing did you do?


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually did very little editing to baby.  He was amazingly smooth.
In LR, I played with the luminescence sliders, I watched a webinar with really helped me with skin tones in LR.
The one on the blue blanket, is really basically SOOC, you can see some uneven red/yellow tones in his skin.


----------



## naomita (Feb 4, 2011)

#3 is the cutest one! Great photos )


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

and the fluzzy white is from the rug section at walmart. 20 dollars.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

announcements....
which style?

1.






2.





3.






4.


----------



## naomita (Feb 4, 2011)

#1 is the finest I guess


----------



## freezeman (Feb 4, 2011)

Introducing Jimmy Jan.23rd, 2020? 

A picture of the unborn child...... I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the 1st one! lol.. : ) very good work!


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

freezeman said:


> Introducing Jimmy Jan.23rd, 2020?
> 
> A picture of the unborn child...... I like it. :thumbup:




haha  yes I did not change the wording yet.


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 4, 2011)

1 and 3 are my faves


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 4, 2011)

2


----------



## Tbini87 (Feb 4, 2011)

I prefer number 2 for the announcements. The shots are all very nice! Great job. What kind of lighting are you using? Just setting up near a large window and getting natural light? The pictures give a nice relaxed feel.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

Tbini87 said:


> I prefer number 2 for the announcements. The shots are all very nice! Great job. What kind of lighting are you using? Just setting up near a large window and getting natural light? The pictures give a nice relaxed feel.



No, the house had horrible lighting, which I knew before I went.  I had my sb-600 mounted off camera set to tt and shoot thru umbrella.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

One more...
Dad wanted this shot, but when we set it up, baby woke up and pee'd all over everything, so this was the only snap I could get.
Boy goods were flowing freely everywhere, so I had to edit them out.  Is it noticable?


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't tell any editing was done other than the BW conversion


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 4, 2011)

Really nice set, I wish I could see a tiny bit more of dad in the frame. Just a tiny bit though. I think the whole set overall was nice. 1 & 2 are the strongest to me. I have to agree with Derrel about the meeting of backdrop/floor.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 4, 2011)

This is what I am going to order.
From WHCC, front/back printed, on Art Linen cardstock.


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 4, 2011)

looks good to me


----------



## shockrina (Dec 1, 2011)

did you just use normal baking cheesecloth?


----------

